# Empanadas....



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

... and Spanish Rice meal tonite.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Muy sabroso


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

No more posting without a recipe in the recipe section! Looks good.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

RECIPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where is it?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Store bought pizza dough....publix has it in the bakery. Ground beef browned with taco seasoning, bell peppers, onions, and queso cheese (not the dipping cheese, the melting cheese). Cook the onions and bell peppers until they are soft. Roll out pizza dough til it is thin enough for you. Scoop in cooked beef, onions and peppers then put cheese on top and fold it closed. Pinch sides to seal. Brush with egg wash and sprinkle top with a little extra cheese. Bake at 375 until golden brown.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Well it not only looks good but seems fairly easy to. Thanks!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Store bought pizza dough....publix has it in the bakery. Ground beef browned with taco seasoning, bell peppers, onions, and queso cheese (not the dipping cheese, the melting cheese). Cook the onions and bell peppers until they are soft. Roll out pizza dough til it is thin enough for you. Scoop in cooked beef, onions and peppers then put cheese on top and fold it closed. Pinch sides to seal. Brush with egg wash and sprinkle top with a little extra cheese. Bake at 375 until golden brown.


Thank you, been waiting looks easy and awesome.


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

*Empanadas Mendocinas*

Here's a recipe for Empanadas I learn while living in Argentina Makes 12:

1 pound ground beef

1 tablespoon butter
2 onion

1 1/2 tablespoons smoked paprika

2 teaspoons cumin

green olives, pitted and cut into slices, about 6

2 hard-boiled eggs, cut into rounds

salt and pepper to taste

crushed red pepper, to taste

12 empanada rounds (tapas) 1 egg, beaten, for glazing 1 glass water, to seal edges Note: The meat can be made a day in advance. In a medium saucepan, heat the butter over medium-high heat. Put the onions, sliced finely in rounds, in a frying pan and salt them. Saute until they start to become translucent, then add in the beef. Cook the ground beef, chopping as it cooks with a flat spatula to maintain ground beef texture. Add salt and pepper to taste. Cook until the beef has cooked through, then taste for salt and pepper, and stir in the paprika, cumin, and crushed red pepper and mix well.
Pre-heat the oven to 400 degrees Fahrenheit. Put the tapas on a lightly floured work surface. With a tablespoon, put a little of the meat filling in the center of the dough round. Add a slice of the olive and a piece of the hard boiled egg.

For sealing, you'll need a small glass of water. Moisten the edge on the top half of the round with a little water on your finger. Fold the bottom half of the dough up until the edges meet and seal with your fingers by pressing down. The empanada should have a half-moon shape.

Use the palms of the hands to pack the filling firmly in the center. Next, fold the edges with the Repulgue: using your fingertip, fold one corner of the empanada over, pressing down firmly. Go to the edge again and repeat, pressing firmly each time. Go around the edge of the empanada and you'll get a spiral pattern. You can also use a fork-seal, instead.

Beat an egg in a cup and paint the top of each sealed empanada so that when they bake, they have a shiny, golden shell. Spread flour lightly over several cookie sheets, and place the finished empanadas on top. Put the empanadas in to bake for 12 to 15 minutes-they should be sizzling and very golden brown on top.


----------

